# Wedding guest book pen - what style pen, what ink refill ??



## juteck (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm sure this has come up several times before, but the search engine gives SO many results......

What style of pen is a good choice for a wedding guest book? 

I've seen a good mix between rollerball and various ballpoints, and now have some good ideas. Sure, the rollerballs look better and write better, but thinking from a guest's perspective, not a pen turners', how many people want to deal with a screw cap when signing the guest book? 

If ballpoints are preferred, is click or twist more suitable from a guest's perspective? Heavy pen (cigar) vs. light pen (sierra, euro, flat-top, perfect fit, etc.)? 



After deciding on style, what brand and color of ink refill would be the best choice for:
rollerball?
cross style ballpoint?
parker style ballpoint?
uniball style ballpoint (for the sierra click)?
Thanks for your opinions and suggestions!


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 27, 2009)

Who's getting married?  How much time and effort do you want to spend?

I have a great white slab, and pics of a rollerball I made for a friend.  But total cost was probably $60 plus a fair amount of time (3 hoursish).  Can show you pic, if this sounds feasible for your situation.


----------



## juteck (Aug 27, 2009)

This is for my cousin's wedding - just got the invitation yesterday, and have about 2 months until wedding date, but will need to get in the mail to Canada probably by the first of October at the latest. I don't mind spending the time and effort - we've been waiting for this wedding for a few years now.

Cost - it will ultimately offset what we decide to give them for a wedding gift since this will be part of it. I've already been looking at some of the mid-high end rollerball kits, including Craft Supplies statesman, PSIs majestic, etc.. I still think the rollerballs have alot to offer for style and I prefer them, but how will the guests use it -- given a range of people at any typical wedding? Will they prefer not having to mess with the screw cap? Do they prefer ballpoints?

Ed - any photos you can share will always be appreciated - I can always use more ideas and inspiration.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 27, 2009)

*Wedding white acrylic*

To those who have seen these before, sorry.

The pen is a Jr. Statesman (rhodium with 22kt)
You COULD use a Jr. Gent and save some bucks.
Laser engraving was done by Ken at Kallenshaan
I found the "signature book" at Hobby Lobby ($10ish)
There is a 3/8" diameter piece of acrylic glued to the slab,
that keeps the cap from falling.

Happy to answer any other questions and, why YES, we do have that on "www.exoticblanks.com"    SURPRISED?????


----------



## rpearson (Aug 27, 2009)

I would recommend something like a desk pen.  Quick in quick out that guests don't have to take time fiddling with a cap etc.  Can be a roller ball or ball point pen.
Take a look at Kurt Hertzotg's pen makers' guild gallery for some possible ideas.

http://www.penmakersguild.com/browse.php?gallery=hertzogk&page=0

Best of luck and have fun with it!


----------



## bradh (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with the desk pen idea (aka stick pen), no cap, no twist mechanism, just a simple open pen. Just do some nice beads and/or coves or other spindle work; and then a nice stand to hold it in.


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 27, 2009)

John....have a look at the wooden wedding pens on my website www.scotianpens.com. Its a filigree ballpoint pen. The engraving can be done by your local engraver. it wouldn't take long for you to turn one. The wood is holly and the acrylic comes from PSI and is predrilled.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 27, 2009)

Lots of great ideas here! The only wedding pens I did were Alt Ivory and Black acrylic and the customer picked out cigar styles. I think that may be too heavy of a pen.


----------



## RAdams (Aug 27, 2009)

I am also making a wedding pen for my cousin. I have chosen to use my own PR blanks based on colors of the wedding. I made some blanks with the wedding colors, and then smashed them with a hammer. Then i took the pieces and put them in the mold and poured a white pearl PR around them. 

As for the kit, i decided to go with a Cl AM. style pen. I am going to sacrifice two kits and send roller and fountain, so the wedding party can decide how to use it. I am also going to add a stand, so the cap can be put away for the ceremony, and then used afterwards.  

Should be pretty nice!


----------



## juteck (Aug 27, 2009)

RAdams said:


> I am also going to add a stand, so the cap can be put away for the ceremony, and then used afterwards.




I know a fountain pen can stay uncapped for only a short while, depending on the ink, but how long can a rollerball remain uncapped ---- I like the idea of including a stand, and store the cap until afterwards, but I'd hate for it to go dry part way into things.


----------



## arjudy (Aug 27, 2009)

This is a pen I made for a wedding guest book. Jr. Stateman Rhodium/Black Ti.
The material came from Ed and the engraving was done by Kallenshaan Woods.


----------



## tim self (Aug 28, 2009)

I've gotta make one also.  Only this is for my SON!  A proud moment in my life and a pen I will give extra attention to.  Will do a Jr State 22k in alt ivory or catalin.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 28, 2009)

*Wedding pen*

This is the Wedding pen l done sometime back its Alt Ivory blank from Exoticblanks The engraving was done by Ken at Kallenshaan Woods l sent Ken a photo of the Church and the finished blanks and he done his Magic!


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 28, 2009)

As a left handed person I can't use fountain pen, but nothing says class like a fountain pen. When you give a person a pen with a screw on cap first people pull the cap then they pull harder. I would do a rollerball with a stand with a built in cap and a regular cap for after the big day.


----------



## JimMc7 (Aug 28, 2009)

johncrane said:


> This is the Wedding pen l done sometime back its Alt Ivory blank from Exoticblanks The engraving was done by Ken at Kallenshaan Woods l sent Ken a photo of the Church and the finished blanks and he done his Magic!


 
What a great idea and a beautiful result! My son is getting married soon so now I have another item on my to-do list!

Thanks for posting this John!


----------



## bobindayton (Aug 28, 2009)

Here is a wedding pen I did for my daughter. It has their engament picture engraved on it along with the names and date. Ken did the engravings and fill.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Aug 28, 2009)

--- this is the pen stand that I made for the wedding of my wife's cousin ---
  -- Corian, with a "Cross" refill --


----------



## Rick_G (Aug 28, 2009)

The one's I have done were for friends or the young ladies at church.  The first was an ultra cigar and they loved it.  The next 2 I let the ladies choose.  One chose a baron FP and the other chose an 8mm euro.  I also have a his and her set of baron roller balls ordered by my DIL in her friends wedding colors.  If they know it will be coming why not let them pick from the various pens you do, they may even prefer something in their wedding colors rather than white.


----------

